# Plug adapters



## Lophophora (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello,

I will be settling my home recording studio in Singapore next month, with european appliances (euro plugs).

And Singapore uses "type G" plugs. Will it be ok to simply plug adaptors in the power outlets and then plug a "euro" multi-socket for all my appliances? I don't want to set fire to the house we rent... My appliances are not very powerful (computers, monitors, various electronic stuff, music instruments but no powerful amplifier) but I have 20 of them to plug into the 2 power outlets of the room.

Got any advice for me?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's impossible to answer without knowing the precise power demands of whatever you're plugging in. However, 20:2 strikes me as excessive.

You're unlikely to cause a fire as long as the circuit breakers are working correctly, and as long as the physical connections are reasonable. You can buy type G to type C (or multi-type) outlet strips in Singapore, and I'd recommend that for greater safety, but usually they top out at around 8 outlets per strip.


----------



## Lophophora (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks,

Here is the list of appliances I need to plug:

- computer
- LCD monitor
- audio interface
- headphones pre-amplifier
- midi controller keyboard
- 2 sets of studio monitors (amplified speakers, used at low level 95% of the time)
- stage piano (large synthesizer without amplifier/speakers)
- electronic drums
- electronic drums 2.1 monitoring system (100 watts, used at medium and higher levels)
- small mixing console
- 2 guitar effects pedals
- laptop
- desk lamp
- smartphone charger

Would that sound reasonable?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I really couldn't say since I don't know your equipment's requirements. However, you can do the math to try to estimate. In Singapore, as in the U.K., household outlets are 230 volts with a current limit of 13 amps. That's about 2990 watts per outlet, typically.


----------



## Lophophora (Mar 1, 2016)

OK, I'll deal with that, thank you.


----------



## BasLinders (Dec 5, 2016)

In principal you should be OK, but I would recommend buying extension cords at a reputable electronics store, not just any $5 one on the street... Most of them will have extension cords that plug into the SG system, but actually give you multiple European plugs on the extension cord... A good shop will also be able to advise you if you are plugging in too much...


----------

